# Toshiba Satellite Not charging battery when on



## mopar44o (Mar 10, 2009)

So my laptop is not charging the battery when its on.

Yesterday I noticed it was beeping because of the low battery despite it being pluged in. The battery wasn't draining anymore but it just wasn't charging. I shut it down and disconected the battery and turned it back on and it ran fine without it on being pluged in so I know its not my battery jack. 

I thought it might be the battery dying unable to hold a charge. I went out and spent $70 on a new battery and I'm getting the same problem. I'll see the battery light come on like its charging and then shut off but its not fully charged. If I shut the laptop down the battery charging light comes on and stays on.

I'm thinking it might be some windows software problem. I'm running xp on my laptop.

Any ideas?


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Quoting reports from Toshiba Satellite users:



> You can easily fix the problem just by updating the BIOS. Toshiba says that the BIOS version should be at least v1.30. So, go to Toshiba website and click on Downloads. Select your laptop model and find any downloads for the BIOS. In the BIOS change history you will see the description of changes.





> 1. I shutdown the system
> 2. unplugged power cord
> 3. physically removed battery
> 4. connected the power cord back into the laptop
> ...





> I did find the problem, it was the AC adapter. With a volt meter I found out I was not getting the 19v that should be coming out of the AC adapter, I was getting zero.


----------



## mopar44o (Mar 10, 2009)

Updated the bios still doing its. Check the ac adapter getting 19.37 volts. If I unplug the adapter and plug it in it works for a min or 2 then stops


----------



## mopar44o (Mar 10, 2009)

Couple other things I noticed. At the bios screen. It just sits there unless I press a key. Also the battery icon isn't showing up in my taskbar even with the light for charging is on.


----------

